

Web Startup Ideas that Failed - astrofinch
http://www.fastcompany.com/articles/2008/07/10-web-ideas-that-failed.html

======
isnoteasy
There are hundreds of recent failures in start-ups, I think there is no much
to learn from the 10 recent failures in the post. I would be better to know
examples of those that are going to succeed.

